# Best Workout Video (And it's Free)



## DT4EMS (Aug 19, 2006)

I couldn't believe it when I found this. It is the best EMS workout video I have ever seen!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DjQUuBcq_B8


----------



## Stevo (Aug 19, 2006)

my laugh of the day DT.....

~S~


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 19, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> my laugh of the day DT.....
> 
> ~S~




Good deal Bruddah! That's what it did for me too!! Maybe we can get a few more smiles in


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 19, 2006)

I dunno, I've always kinda been partial to Richard Simmons myself.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 20, 2006)

You mean, that wasn't Richard in the video................. awe crap...........

Bwahahaha!!!!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 20, 2006)

Nah, dude. I don't think Richard could ever manage being that manly... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 21, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Nah, dude. I don't think Richard could ever manage being that manly... :lol: :lol: :lol:



Bwahahahaha!!!

Now that's the truth! OMG that's freakin' funny!!!


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 26, 2006)

As a very straight male I will probably get some kind of heat for this but I am thinking about starting gymnastics at the beginning of the year. Something that interests me sounds fun and will keep me in shape


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 26, 2006)

Auuugh!! Nooo! My eyes.. the bleach.. it does nothing.. *scrubs retinas*


----------



## Celtictigeress (Aug 27, 2006)

actually sin not a bad idea... when I was into Gymnastics and ballet w had guys with us...People dont realize how strenuous it actually is.....

Ive found though, that dance dance revolution is freaking awesome for a workout.. I alternate DDR with the stripper pole my hunni got me.... so far so good...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 27, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:


> with the stripper pole my hunni got me.... so far so good...



I definately wasn't expecting that to be posted.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 27, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> I definately wasn't expecting that to be posted.



Yeah. I'm still waiting for the photo follow up. WTF, yo?!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:


> I alternate DDR with the stripper pole my hunni got me.... so far so good...



Hon, just promise me you won't end up like this...

FDGB...


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 27, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Hon, just promise me you won't end up like this...
> 
> FDGB...



hah. That's classic. I thought someone was going to push her off, but I was wrong.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 27, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> hah. That's classic. I thought someone was going to push her off, but I was wrong.



Bwahahaha!! I thought the same thing then.....whoops..... HA!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Aug 29, 2006)

lol no, Im better then that..have this awesome thing I can do where i go up the pole lay back with one leg crooked the other outstretched and slide down...takes control to hold it still ...

first time i saw that I thought she was on a bar and was going to walk off of it....I was wrong but thats close enough....

fine fine Ill post photos soon! perverts...worse then the guys I work with I walked in with a short skirt and one of them using the laryngscope blade to try and hike up the back when I bent over...perverts I tell ya


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 29, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:


> lol no, Im better then that..have this awesome thing I can do where i go up the pole lay back with one leg crooked the other outstretched and slide down...takes control to hold it still ...



After that, you're lucky we're not asking for a YouTube video link. 

besides, we need to study them.. for.. uh.. verification purposes, and to ensure that there aren't any factors that could cause injury. Yeah. It's a safety thing. Really!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Ahem, *DEBAUCHERY*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## TheDoll (Aug 30, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:


> lol no, Im better then that..have this awesome thing I can do where i go up the pole lay back with one leg crooked the other outstretched and slide down...takes control to hold it still ...
> 
> first time i saw that I thought she was on a bar and was going to walk off of it....I was wrong but thats close enough....
> 
> fine fine Ill post photos soon! perverts...worse then the guys I work with I walked in with a short skirt and one of them using the laryngscope blade to try and hike up the back when I bent over...perverts I tell ya






RAWK!!!


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 30, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^
clearly, can't post a pic


----------



## Jon (Aug 30, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


>


Yeah... I have the same thought....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 30, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> clearly, can't post a pic



Try one of these methods...

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=36524#post36524

You may want to try a different image hoster than google.


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 30, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> RAWK!!!





ffemt8978 said:


> Try one of these methods...
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=36524#post36524
> 
> You may want to try a different image hoster than google.


thanks! i should know better than to try to use a google pic, too. i don't know why i did that.:blush:


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 2, 2006)

Hahaha omg that was awesome. Great find!^_^


----------



## 94accord (Nov 17, 2006)

vid would not load for me    oh well


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 26, 2006)

94accord said:


> vid would not load for me    oh well



That's probably a good thing. Chimpie was tired of people seeing "him" in his "buff" days!!!!!! 


Bwahahaha! 




You know I love ya man!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2006)

Warning:  I fling poo.


----------

